
HP's EliteBook Folio is like a MacBook that runs Windows - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/5/10690136/hp-elitebook-folio-announced-specs-price-ces-2016
======
Recurecur
"HP's EliteBook Folio is like a MacBook that runs Windows"

So, it's like a broken Macbook then... ;-)

